
SaaS for authenticated image and video hosting - khakman
Looking for suggestions... We are looking for a SaaS provider that supports image upload POST and GET in a way that post and get require that a secret key be used.<p>We do not want images hosted where the url is simply unguessable, but in reality the images are public.<p>It’s likely work like...<p>Post an image with payload of image and secret key —&gt; returns identifier<p>Get an image with Params: secret key and image identifier —&gt; returns a short lived unguessable, no-cache public image url that we can use to immediately render the image in a webpage<p>Need SaaS that does image and video hosting.<p>Any suggestions for a SaaS provider who does this or something similar?<p>Thanks.
======
mattbgates
If you are looking for a ready-made web app that can do something like that,
try [https://bincdn.com](https://bincdn.com) . I built it so if it is close to
what you were looking for.. we can definitely talk further.

You could build your own CDN using
[https://bunnyapi.com](https://bunnyapi.com) .

DreamObjects by DreamHost would be another option for which you can upload the
AWS library to your website and use that code too.

~~~
khakman
thanks for the comments!

------
superasn
You don't need Saas for that. Just upload the images in a S3 bucket and set
the access to protected. You can make a PUT request to a pre-signed URL for
that. For GET just create a lambda function that GETs the image if it passes
your criteria (create time, secret key). It's less than 5 lines of code.

As for CDN just put everything behind Cloudfront and you have edge servers
worldwide!

~~~
khakman
thanks for the comments!

------
khakman
Thanks for the comments!

